# Whistler vs. Mount.Seymour - (JUMPS comparison)



## jungly (May 3, 2011)

Here's the story, I got 1700$ to spend on passes.

Last year i got a whistler season pass, but what made it tough was the drive from vancouver to whistler, i was able to do once every second saturday. or 15-20 times up per year (which came to breaking even). So around spring, i started checking out the local mountains (cypress/grouse/seymour).

Cypress was the closest to what whisstler had in terms of powder and back terrain boarding (i'd say 40% of the size of whistler). But it lacked JUMPS, and they had no halfpipe, and terrain park sucked. And although their powder is best in terms of the three local ones, i'm lookin to practice my jumps more locally, cause nothing compares to the GLACIERS up at whistler.

Grouse was just garbage, except for their terrain park but only had two jumps and rest RAILS (but then of course im comparing it to whistler so it may be unfair).

Seymour, never been to: but locals say for $300 cant go wrong. What i want to know about seymour though is i dont care so much for the RAILS, but what i do care is the JUMPS. DOES SEYMOUR HAVE GOOD JUMPS?

Reason I want a local mountain, is so i can go every SUNDAY or after work from LowerMainland. And whistler would be every second saturday or whenever i can hitch ride.

what's peopls opinions on Seymour for JUMPS? How many do they have. Also new to the city, so wondering where i can meetup locals that board every weekend, any good sites people recommend?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Seymour has two main sets of jumps. The Northlands park usually has two jumps. This year it was a 20-foot step-over and a 30-foot step-down. The other set of jumps are in the Nike park beside the Lodge chair. That's usually 3 jumps in a row. This year it was a 30-foot step-down, 25-foot step-over and 30-35 foot step-down. They also built a couple of 20-foot step-ups off Friendly Nut House, but that's not common.

Thing is, Seymour pays more attention to park (jumps and features) than I really care for -- they get a fair amount of revenue from competitions. When the competition isn't on, the course is open for anyone.

And yeah, for $300 (if you buy in September) it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jungly said:


> what's peopls opinions on Seymour for JUMPS? How many do they have. Also new to the city, so wondering where i can meetup locals that board every weekend, any good sites people recommend?


Also, you need to check out wait times on weekends. Other than xmas holidays, Seymour gets as bad as 20 minutes mid-day on a weekend. Grouse is 45 minutes plus, and I'm _told_ that Cypress is as bad or worse.

On the minus side of the ledger, the Seymour runs are short, especially if you like to get some good speed going.

Anyway, check out Regional Chart -- Western Canada. There's a few of us that haunt the lower mainland mountains.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

cypress gets big lines but it's all quads (except sky) so the lines move quick, but the park is suck

grouse gets big lines but it's 2 quads (3 when peak is running) and one of them is slow as shit, and there's 2 parks, small or big

seymour gets big lines on weekends on the 2 main doubles that run slow as shit, but the park is the best of the 3

hemlock can get a big line going on any day but the lifts are faster than seymour and nobody goes to hemlock for the park

manning doesn't have any lines and might have a park every couple years


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

What's the drive from Vancouver to Whistler? Is it bad? I have to drie 2.5-3 hours to our local mountain, which isn't all that (but Bear has a decent park). Plan on heading to the PNW next year to sample the mountains up there.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

2-3 hours drive depending the traffic and how fast you drive.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh wow. I thought it was closer than that. Hmmm. Reason being is my fiance has a ton of marriott points so we were trying to save money, perhaps stay in Vancouver and make the drive, but I thought it was perhaps an hour or so. They used to have a Marriott right at the base of the mountain but now it's Blackcomb lodge or something. I guess we'll have to cough up some dough and bite the bullet. We'll try and look for cheap lodging I guess


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

@jungly: yup, like Donutz said seymour has jumps. they've got good park and good sponsors to prop it up too. 
if you hang out at seymour especially if you are by yourself you'll meet people to ride with for sure. its a friendly spot. that said, i'm there pretty much there every weekend during the season and always keen to link with other riders so give me a yell. i'll PM you my details

@jdang307, the drive to whistler is bout 1.5 - 2hrs and with new sea to sky highway its smooth sailing... perhaps apart from peak times i guess. rumor has it there is still free parking if you know where to look too.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The big factor in the drive to Whistler is where you're starting from. If you're in the downtown core and have to go across the Lions Gate bridge, you're fucked. If you're on the south side of the Burrard Inlet, add a half hour to an hour, depending on how far into the burbs you go. Your best bet is to try to get a hotel in North Vancouver. Actually, your best bet is to get a hotel in Whistler, but $$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!

If you can get a hotel in North Van, 1.5-2 hrs is probably about right.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

they have deals on whis hotels tho, they've kinda got too much accomodation up there from what i've heard. keep an eye on the website. depends if you are planning on living in vancouver or just gonna holiday that shit too


----------



## jungly (May 3, 2011)

grafta said:


> @jungly: yup, like Donutz said seymour has jumps. they've got good park and good sponsors to prop it up too.
> if you hang out at seymour especially if you are by yourself you'll meet people to ride with for sure. its a friendly spot. that said, i'm there pretty much there every weekend during the season and always keen to link with other riders so give me a yell. i'll PM you my details
> 
> @jdang307, the drive to whistler is bout 1.5 - 2hrs and with new sea to sky highway its smooth sailing... perhaps apart from peak times i guess. rumor has it there is still free parking if you know where to look too.


Yup free parking still as off 2011 when i went to whistler, when you're coming from main entrace make a left turn on the parkade its free and someone is there to escort cars, if you take the right its payparking (because its super close to the whistler LIFTS, you pay money to not have to walk the extra 1000meters)


----------



## jungly (May 3, 2011)

Decided to do the following for next season:
Cypress Silver : $400 (was on sale april 2011, not allowed on weekends Jan/Feb) 
Seymour $325 : (goes on sale september, ill especially go if the jumps are dope and on weekends that cypress restricts me)
Whistler : ill pick up 5 day edge card or just go when I get the urge for massive glacier powder. 

Should be a good season for 2012 - only wish they could transport BlackComb's "NINTENDO PARK" down to one of the local vancouver mountains because that park is the sickest in N.America. And maybe their "Peak to Creek" run, lol I wish.


----------



## jungly (May 3, 2011)

Know what they need, a freaking SkyTrain from Vancouver to Whistler where the price is $10 or less, call it the 4th transit ZONE.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

jungly said:


> Know what they need, a freaking SkyTrain from Vancouver to Whistler where the price is $10 or less, call it the 4th transit ZONE.


and after the debacle of the sea-to-sky expansion, NOT A FUCKING CHANCE THAT WILL HAPPEN!


----------

